# Veterinary website



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Look at this site, it has lots of good information and the videos are great.

http://www.vetstoria.com/index.php?f=videos


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey, I discovered you can record your pet body condition, vaccines, healt, etc. too!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Excellent website, THANKS!!!


----------

